# Blood in kitten poo



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All

As you know Pumba is settling really well.
She went for a poo yesterday and kept squatting and then got up to scratch the litter and then squatted again. She repeated this about 3 times until she had a poo.
Her first poo was solid and the second was a bit runny and had blood in it.
She also had blood on her bum and i had to clean it for her.

I rang my breeder and she said she wasnt aware of a problem but to keep an eye on it as it might just be she was constipated after settling into our new home.
She said none of the other kittens have it and she has not noticed it in the litter before.

She has been wormed 4 times (the last being 1st may) and the breeder fed her Iams kitten food.
I have a sneaky suspicion it may be the Iams irritating her tummy or bowel and my intention has always been to gradually feed her Royal Canin Kitten 34.

We have a vets checkup on saturday but i wondered if anyone has ideas?

Btw - she is drinking and eating normally. She isnt distressed and doesnt cry when she goes to the toilet.
She is really happy and content in her new home so im not too concerned at the moment but i will keep an eye on her poop and see what happens.
Her eyes are bright and her gums and teeth are a healthy colour.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Could be a number of things really. I would'nt like to guess. Do you have a good vets like ours that you could ring for advice ? It could just be the stress of moving to a new home, although shes settled in well, it still affects them. Keep us up to date*


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Well if she was constipated (perhaps as a result of new environment and holding it in till she knew she was allowed to go!), then it's a bit like removing a plug.. anything that follows a normal poo when a cat has held it back for some reason, is going to be a little runny - and blood in poo is pretty normal for loose bowel movements in cats.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Well if she was constipated (perhaps as a result of new environment and holding it in till she knew she was allowed to go!), then it's a bit like removing a plug.. anything that follows a normal poo when a cat has held it back for some reason, is going to be a little runny - and blood in poo is pretty normal for loose bowel movements in cats.


That puts my mind at rest a bit - thanks nicola!

I picked her up at 10am yesterday and she hadnt been for a poo or used her litter tray at all till 7pm last night - so yes it was a long time


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Just wanted to update you LOL

She had a healthy solid poo this morning with not even a trace of blood.
She is now drinking and eating more too which I think has helped!


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Great news.


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Poppy had this a lot when we first got her - i took her to the vets and they put her on a sensitive food for a couple of days. They said she must have a sensitive stomach. 
Shes fine now but every now again she will have blood in her poop again. I always just give her a bit of chicken or something to settle her stomach and shes fine again.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

PoppyLily said:


> Poppy had this a lot when we first got her - i took her to the vets and they put her on a sensitive food for a couple of days. They said she must have a sensitive stomach.
> Shes fine now but every now again she will have blood in her poop again. I always just give her a bit of chicken or something to settle her stomach and shes fine again.


Thanks for that tip Kelsie!
I fed her pilchards to help her pass it easier in case she was constipated and needed some extra moisture


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Fab news Saffron, glad she's all back to normal.....kittens are such a worry, lol*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

My older cat sometimes has blood with his stool probably as he does huge smelly poos so is sore when it's passed  if it's bright fresh blood then that's not so bad, if it was dark dried blood then you'd have to see a vet as it could be internal.

Anyhow, glad she is doing OK now


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Phew that's a relief that she's doing okay. 

Sue


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Treacle gets this too, thought it was probably worms, so he was Drontalled which certainly sorted him out, but sometimes still gets it, I think after he's had too many crunchies, due to the corn content perhaps? He has Hills Science Plan Chicken, which is a good dry food, but sometimes he will prefer to eat it all day without any wet food (teething I think!!) and then have a softer poo with a drop of blood. I try to give him a good mixture of wet and dry food throughout the day!


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Treacle gets this too, thought it was probably worms, so he was Drontalled which certainly sorted him out, but sometimes still gets it, I think after he's had too many crunchies, due to the corn content perhaps? He has Hills Science Plan Chicken, which is a good dry food, but sometimes he will prefer to eat it all day without any wet food (teething I think!!) and then have a softer poo with a drop of blood. I try to give him a good mixture of wet and dry food throughout the day!


Hi Treaclesmum and welcome to the forum.

You've answered to a problem somebody had 3 years ago (I suppose you didn't want to start a new thread - I sometimes do the same, not to agglomerate the forum with too many similar issues). May I suggest you to provide a poo sample (in fact three samples within three weeks) to a veterinary clinic for a parasites full examination, for your cat's security? Drontal does not solve all intestinal parasites and truth to say, neither will the crunchies, no matter what brand they are. Corn IMO has nothing to do with cats nutrition. And, please believe me, I admire Hill's work, I just don't feed my cats with it.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Treaclesmum said:


> Treacle gets this too, thought it was probably worms, so he was Drontalled which certainly sorted him out, but sometimes still gets it, I think after he's had too many crunchies, due to the corn content perhaps? He has Hills Science Plan Chicken, which is a good dry food, but sometimes he will prefer to eat it all day without any wet food (teething I think!!) and then have a softer poo with a drop of blood. I try to give him a good mixture of wet and dry food throughout the day!


In my experience grains in dry food especially are a major cause of this-the blood shows the colon is fairly inflamed. If you were you I'd cut out the dry completely and see if it improves with a wet diet. Otherwise constipation can be a cause ie hard stools.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> In my experience grains in dry food especially are a major cause of this-the blood shows the colon is fairly inflamed. If you were you I'd cut out the dry completely and see if it improves with a wet diet. Otherwise constipation can be a cause ie hard stools.


He's normally fine when he has a mixture of wet and dry food - he will just eat Hills dry overnight, and then have 3 wet meals during the day, and this is fine for him, his poos are normal! But if he has a day or two where he chooses dry food over wet, then I feel he is getting too much grain!!


----------

